

Ask HN: what is your favorite stock photo website? - HipstaJules

And why?
======
spocked
I have used [http://www.fotolia.com/](http://www.fotolia.com/) and find them
to be the cheapest stock photo websites out there.

[http://www.istockphoto.com/](http://www.istockphoto.com/) has a much larger
collection, but they are a lot costlier.

------
alecsmart1
I recommend sxc.hu. It's free.

~~~
ajaxguy
Most of the free photos I see are having iStock embosed on them. Am I looking
something wrong? Can you pls advice

------
xauronx
Not really like most stock photo sites, but it bears a mention:
[http://unsplash.com/](http://unsplash.com/)

Awesome quality, free, etc

------
hiddenfall
By far it's [http://morguefile.com](http://morguefile.com)

Tons of free high resolution stock photos with no strings attached.

------
coryl
Money saving tip: Always Google for "(company) coupons". Stock photo sites
almost always seem to have deals for either more credits or discounts.

~~~
tectonic
You should do this when buying anything online. I often save quite a bit.

------
gmac
sxc.hu — free and often high quality

